# TODAY ON RO



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry this is so late. I didn't realize Silvie had left a note for me to put this up! 




[align=center]*lemonaxis *has a New Bunny. She rescued it from the park.[/align]



[align=center]:clapping:[/align]



[align=center]Fey isn't feeling well. Letâs send her some good vibes![/align]



[align=center]:imsick:[/align]



[align=center]Donât forget *Mamboâs* talk show is tonight! opcorn2[/align]



[align=center][/align]


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't forget that *Spring* got a new addition yesterday! 

And so did Jesse (JAK Rabbitry)! 

Welcome home, new sweeties!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks Rosie. I kind of zooomed through this today.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 9, 2007)

No problem at all. 

Looks GREAT for having zoomed, btw...


----------

